# What to ask and to look out for???



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am going to see Joe at Colne Valley Cockapoos tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had any advice, on what to look for in a puppy and what questions to ask the breeder etc???

I am sooooo excited I know I'll probably forget everything I wanted to ask, so I am going to write some notes.

Many thanks for any advice.

JC x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi JC,

I can sense your excitement through the computer screen! I remember going to choose Saffi – as cheesy as it sounds it really was the most wonderful experience! I’ve just seen the puppies on Joe’s websites – the chocolate and white female is amazing, look at those eyes! I like the look of Joe’s dogs – they’re similar to Broadreach (where Saffi was from) in that they’re more ‘Spanielly’ then Poodle. 

Re questions…. when I visited Anne I asked:
-	About the health tests she had conducted on Saffi’s parents;
-	Where the puppies are kept. If they’re outside to they ever have access to the house or do people regularly visit and handle them;
-	What else have they done to socialise the puppies. Have they been out in the car, been exposed to household noises, seen children etc; 
-	About the temperament of the parents. You should be able to meet and pet the parents; 
-	The energy levels of the working Mum. If she’s from very strong working lines she may well be energetic and ‘high maintenance’ – depends on what you’re after. Saffi is from strong working lines but that is what I wanted!;
-	If the puppies temperaments are starting to emerge. Is there a more boisterous puppy that might be better suited to an experience and strong handler and/or a submissive puppy that might not be best for a first-time dog owner;
-	What is included in the cost of the puppy – we bought a lead and collar set and a role toy and bowls and then had two of each as these items were included in our puppy pack;
-	If they’re vaccinated before leaving which brand his vet uses – most vets advise that you follow with the same brand for the second vaccination;

Hmmmm, can’t think of anything else off the top of my head but HAVE FUN! And please post lots of pictures! 

Turi x


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't! That is the puppy I am going to look at. I know I know, I have said I am wanting an Apricot but its those eyes 
I just hope she is as perfect as she looks. I would have gone sooner but I am holiday in Devon!! So I am worriying she may go, knowing my luck 

JC x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nooooooo - she can't have gone! 

Is she ready to take home now?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaaah you made me look! I LOVE the lemon girlie....makes me want another puppy! D:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just think how pretty the lemon girl would be next to Vincent Ruth...


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, she is ready to go  that is why I am worried.

Please no one else look at website lol lol 

All I can to do is wait and cross all my fingers and toes.

JC xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We promise we won't nab her!

Good luck


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

The chocolate and white girl is so gorgeous! I want her! Good luck,I hope she's still there for you


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi JC

I am also relatively new to these forums and just wanted to add to the wonderful list of advice already given by Turi, that whatever puppy you end up getting will be the most wonderful puppy in the world. I had also secretly set my heart on an apricot/golden cockapoo but we were offered a chocolate brown and white girl by a friend of mine, whose black poodle had been mated with a brown working cocker spaniel. There were only 3 puppies, one black and white boy that my friend is keeping, one all chocolate and ours. We have had Biba home since Tuesday night and I am totally besotted. Once I've got my act together, I'll post some photos. I think she too will look more spaniel like than poodle,but I also have a 9 yr old brown poodle that doesn't look 'poodley' at all - more like a little brown lamb. Have fun tomorrow and I hope the one you want will still be there for you. Caro x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of your pup Caro - she sounds lovely and I really like the name too 

JC, how did you get on?!


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Turi,

How did I get on ?????

Well the beautiful Choc and White girl from Colnevalley cockapoos was not for me, she bit me the whole time and never let up. I know that may sound very picky but with 3 children, I need to be careful. I was gutted to say the least 

Today I have been to see another cockapoo (all black) and her temperment was amazing, couldn't ask for any better. The only problem (if it is a problem??? is she is more cocker than poodle! I just don't know what to do. Please help.

JC x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no… what a little monkey! I remember going to see a litter back in August last year – I loved the entire litter bar one puppy that kept nipping me. We’d gone to visit the breeder as a fact-finding tour as we knew we wouldn’t be ready for a puppy until Feb/Mar this year but I knew then and there that if I had been choosing a puppy that day it wouldn’t have been that one. Even though it had clearly decided it liked me lol! Most puppies go through a ‘nippy’ stage but I can understand why this would be off-putting on the get go. 

I don’t think a more Cocker puppy is a problem at all – and temperament is the most important thing anyway. Saffi looked very Spaniely when she was really little and has a more curly coat now – I’ve attached a picture at five weeks and at 14 weeks to give you an idea. 

Have you got any pictures of the black beauty? 

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah I love the way people set out with a colour in mind and end up with totally the opposite! I think it is definitely a case of going to see litters and getting a feel for the puppies, which is what you are doing.

I sometimes wonder though, as we will be getting a second at some stage, and haven't experienced seeing a litter with a nippy one yet, if the nippy one is always gong to be like that or is it just a moment of excitement on that day. I would imagine that it would calm down as it got older like any other puppy. Sometimes, they behave very differently when they are with their littermates too as opposed to when you get then home into a different environment and start your own training. Just a thought.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah I love the way people set out with a colour in mind and end up with totally the opposite! I think it is definitely a case of going to see litters and getting a feel for the puppies, which is what you are doing.

I sometimes wonder though, as we will be getting a second at some stage, and haven't experienced seeing a litter with a nippy one yet, if the nippy one is always gong to be like that or is it just a moment of excitement on that day. I would imagine that it would calm down as it got older like any other puppy. Sometimes, they behave very differently when they are with their littermates too as opposed to when you get then home into a different environment and start your own training. Just a thought.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JC .. sorry to hear the choc and white girl wasn't for you but we would all love to see your black beauty .. I think you may have made your mind up on this one  but here is some info which may be useful 

Regarding coat ... have a look here, you will see how the coat texture can/may change over time ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/16/frequently-asked-cockapoo-questions-answers/

There are a few coat textures/looks possible which range from a tight curl favouring the poodle to the straighter coat favouring the cocker .. they are all cockapoo and it just depends which you prefer ... 

This article may help  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/04/differences-in-cockapoos/

I cant wait to see your puppy


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi JC

Go for temperament all the way! Appearances can be deceptive as you've already discovered and as other people have already said, the puppies change so quickly that it's difficult to tell what they're going to end up looking like. I've already said on another thread that I originally wanted an apricot cockapoo, to contrast with my chocolate poodle, but have ended up with a chocolate cockapoo who I suspect will look very similar to my poodle, bar her gorgeous little white bib! Cesar Milan talks about finding a dog with a similar 'energy' level to the owner. i'm not sure about this but I do agree that the nervous, shy dog in the corner might not be the right dog, especially if you've got young children. My children were 9 and 7 when we got Sasha our poodle. i knew nothing about dogs, having never had one before. Luckily Sasha was very good with being manhandled and cuddled to death. A confident outgoing dog should take most things in its stride, depending on how they are trained. Go with your own instincts. If you feel that the black girl is for you, go for it. I'm sure it will all turn out ok. Caro


----------

